

AARD code - vezzy-fnord
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AARD_code

======
yuhong
There is a reason why I mentioned DR-DOS when I was discussing the OS/2 2.0
fiasco. Another favorite is how Win9x's dependence on DOS allowed Caldera to
continue to sue MS.

